# Another noob. - now with added pictures!



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Greetings all,

Newbie here from England. Sadly our idea of Halloweeen is slaughtering a goat.

Anyhow. i'd figure i'd introduce myself, i'm a costume and prop designer .
With England being not overly big on Haloween i decided to find a place with other like-minded haunters

now the reason you actually clicked. - pick dump ( more to follow)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to HauntFroum!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome pics. Welcome Aboard!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guy .. just to add some more to the pile !


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

alright i'll stop now.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Corpseguy! Awesome props!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, excellent work, I really like Jason


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome and I love your work!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words all, am hope to post pics next week of a comission i did!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Caliente (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to HF,

Hope to learn from your creations. You are a very talented artist

Caliente.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I like your work.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Nice bunch of props ya got there. Nice detail! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice accoutrements.

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, Corpse!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and







to the forum.

freaking awesome costumes and props. you are most welcome here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome work! Welcome to the forum


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Love your work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum awesome props


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome! awesome work


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Now, when you moving to the States so that you can enjoy a proper Halloween? We can use more prop builders!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for the kind words all, it means alot 

Jaybo: sadly not anytime soon lol but sometimes i'm comissioned by haunt supplliers lol


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

dang, you've got some talent! welcome aboard!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet work. Welcome.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow excellent props! Hoping you will be posting tutorials!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. thanks for the kind words and the warm welcome!

Shar : i may well do that at some point. i have a couple of 3d projects to get out of the way first and them i may just do that!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

corpseguy said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Newbie here from England. Sadly our idea of Halloweeen is slaughtering a goat.
> 
> Sounds good to me! Welcome to Hauntforum. Your work is fantastic. We are hearing from more and more haunters in Endland. Pretty soon you guys will be celebrating just like here in the states. Good to have you on board.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! Wicked Talent!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

I want to come to your house for Halloween!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! Nice work and welcome!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words all.

am hoping to be posting new pics of the lastest stuff soon, for those who contacted me i will be replying to you today so sit tight!!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks again all!

figured i'd drop in a few more!

(Note) suit and cape by not.. not That good with a camera. lol )


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love those props! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

corpseguy said:


> Thanks guy .. just to add some more to the pile !


Glad to have you here. Wonderful props. This was my favorite. I must admit I always go for those blue green eyes. LOL


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

ahahah yeah, i miss that little guy. i used to ahve him living in the fridge.


----------

